#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   wer kann mir das mal richtig erklären????? >

## Truemmerlotte60

Hallo,ich bin seit dem 06.01.09 krankgeschrieben.Habe eine CT des LWS nativ hinter mir.Das ist der Befund:
weitestgehend harmonische Lordosestellung.Wirbelkörper gleichmäßig hoch.Vakuumphänomen in den Bandscheiben LW4/5 und LW5/SW1. 
LW2/3:Zirkuläre Vorwölbung der Bandscheibe um ca.3 bis 4mm mit Pelottierung des Duralschlauches.Der Spinalkanal misst 0,9x1,3cm.Keine foraminale Enge. 
LW3/4:ausgeprägt zirkuläre Vorwölbung der Bandscheibe mit leichter Bevorzugung paramedian links um 4bis5mm.Der Spinalkanal misst 0,7x0,9cm.Keine foraminale Nervenwurzelbedrängung.
LW4/5:ausgeprägte breitbasige konvexbogige Vorwölbung der Bandscheibe um 0,5bis 0,6cm nach dorsal mit Pelottierung des Duralschlauches.Der Spinalkanal misst 0,6x0,7cm.Keine foraminale Bedrängung.Leichtgradige spondylarthrotische Facettengelenksveränderungen.
LW5/SW1 :Grin: ie Bandscheibe schließt im Wesentlichen mit den Wirbelkörperhinterkanten ab.deutlich spondylarthrotische Auftreibung des linken Facettengelenkes mit massiver Enge des Foramens und Bedrängung der L5-Wurzel links intraforaminal.Unauffällige miterfasste ISG-Fugen
zeitweise schiesst mein rechter ischiasnerv raus-kann dann nicht liegen u nur krumm gehen.Mein Krankengymnasiast bekommt es manchmal wieder hingebogen.Am 09.03. fahre ich zur Kur.Wäre schön,wenn mir das bis dahin einer erklären könnte.
lg Truemmerlotte60

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Lotte, 
harmonische Lordosestellung: die Wirbelsäule ist normal gebogen. Weder Hohlkreuz noch Flachrücken 
Wirbelkörper gleichmäßig hoch: Keine Einbrüche in den Grund- und Deckplatte, keine erkennbare Osteoporose 
Vakuumphänomen: Aufhellung im Bandscheibenfach bei Chondrosis interbertebralis (beginnender Bandscheibenvorfall mit degenerativer Veränderung der Wirbelverbindungen infolge Gewebealterung) ->Ursache: Gasansammlung (Stickstoff) infolge Unterdruckentwicklung 
Zirkuläre Vorwölbung: rundum, nach mehreren Seiten ausgedehnt. Das ist noch kein echter Vorfall, nur ein bißchen vergrößert 
Pelottierung des Duralschlauches: Wie im Gehirn gibt es auch im Rückenmarkskanal Hirnhäute. Auf diesen Hautsack liegt die Bandscheibe auf. 
Keine foraminale Enge: die aus der Wirbelsäule austretenden Spinalnerven haben an den Austrittspforten genügend Platz und werden nicht gedrückt 
LWK 3/4 ausgeprägte breitbasige konvexbogige Vorwölbung nach dorsal: massivere, großflächige, nach außen und hinten gewölbte Bandscheibenvorwölbung 
leichtgradige spondylarthrotische Facettengelenksveränderungen: die Gelenkflächen, auf denen die Wirbel aufeinander aufliegen, sind abgenutzt und weniger beweglich 
Bedrängung der L5-Wurzel intraforaminal: der Spinalnerv wird an der Austrittsstelle eingeengt 
unauffällige ISG-Fugen: die ISG sind miteinander verzahnte Gelenkspalten zwischen Kreuzbein und Beckenschaufel. Mit denen ist wohl alles in Ordnung. 
Ist jetzt viel Text geworden. Hoffentlich verständlich ausgedrückt. 
Gruß Christiane

----------

